# Валик поясничной поддержки



## sun_flower (11 Дек 2008)

... в авто, на ортопедическом стуле есть поясничный подпор (валик). На какой высоте его ПРАВИЛЬНО располагать? По ощущениям? Или есть какие-то общепринятые правила? У меня проблема в L5/S1.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Валик поясничной поддержки*

Простите не буду перепечатывать, а ссылки давать нельзя. 
Посмотрите на моем сайте (подпись) в разделе ЭТО ИНТЕРЕСНО-СТАТЬИ-СТАТЬИ С ПОЛЕЗНЫМИ СОВЕТАМИ-Правильная посадка в автомобиле и применение ортопедической подушки для автомобильного кресла.
Что непонятно-спрашивайте.


----------



## Ell (12 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Валик поясничной поддержки*

Плюс на форуме уже обсуждалось неоднократно.


----------



## Duboileaut (26 Апр 2009)

*Ответ:  Валик поясничной поддержки*



Ell написал(а):


> Плюс на форуме уже обсуждалось неоднократно.



Извините, можно попросить ссылочку? Поиском никак не могу, а вопрос меня тоже интересует.


----------

